# Does anyone carry a vintage firearm for self defense?



## sideKahr

Despite my user name, I will often drop a little Smith & Wesson Model 37 'no-dash' Airweight revolver into my pocket. It just disappears in there. This gun was made in 1961, as close as I can determine, and despite its age, I have 100% confidence that it will fire every time I pull the trigger. It always has. Five rounds of Buffalo Bore 158 grain lead semi wadcutter, backed up by six more in a speed strip, makes my rickety bones feel a little less vulnerable. And I just enjoy owning and using old, well-made things.


----------



## azrancher

I carry a Mauser 7.65 in my vest when I walk the doggers.

*Rancher*


----------



## sideKahr

azrancher said:


> I carry a Mauser 7.65 in my vest when I walk the doggers.
> 
> *Rancher*


Is it the HSc, or the older pocket pistol?


----------



## Camel923

At my first pistol class back in the mid 90's I had a 1927 Colt 1911. Original everything. The instructor did a weapons inspection and loudly proclaim my handgun was a "damn antique!" I had one jam on the line in three days and 800 rounds.


----------



## azrancher

sideKahr said:


> Is it the HSc, or the older pocket pistol?


Not the HSc, looks like this:


----------



## GTGallop

Occasionally a 1903 Colt in 32ACP


----------



## sideKahr

azrancher said:


> Not the HSc, looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 10821


I believe they stopped making those before WW2. Nice piece.


----------



## GasholeWillie

I have a S&W model 36-1 nickel plated, shrouded hammer. The trigger is about #14lb. I swapped the grips out this past winter for some Hogues, it had Uncle Mikes, I like the Hogues much better. Appendix carry or in a jacket pocket.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

I keep a 1975 Ruger Speed 6 (stainless) as my "office gun" at work.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have two main concealed carry firearms, which one get used depends on my mood of the day. Both are fairly recent manufacture, but you could argue the design is "vintage".
One is a Taurus 605, which is a J frame size, 5 shot, 357 magnum. The other is a Charter Arms Bulldog, a 5 shot 44 Special with a 2.5" barrel.
If I ever go back to an autoloader in an IWB holster, it will no longer be the Colt Commander, but a Walther P-1 made in 1974, it's much lighter and it can be safely carried with the hammer down on a live round, safety off.


----------



## kevincali

Not for self defense, but my main go to rifle for small game/critters is a 1955 Remington 511-p in .22

Self defense carry is a new ruger sp101 .357 snubby or beretta m9. 

I would not hesitate to carry a vintage firearm as long as it was properly taken care of/in good functioning condition. 

Ok, now the hunt is on lol I'm gonna find me a vintage pistol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Not for self defense, but for woods walkin' I like to carry a single shot 12 gauge and wear a bowie and a Colt Single Action clone on my hip. In 45 Colt, of course.


----------



## sideKahr

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...If I ever go back to an autoloader in an IWB holster, it will no longer be the Colt Commander, but a Walther P-1 made in 1974, it's much lighter and it can be safely carried with the hammer down on a live round, safety off.


That Walther is a nice gun. I've shot my buddy's Wehrmacht P-38, a close relative.


----------



## Hemi45

Though I lean toward my slimmer S&W five shot Centennial for EDC, I have no qualms heading out with my '57 Colt Detective Special from time to time.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Ya my two fists! Whatever happened to a good ole round of fisticuffs to settle a dispute!?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

TacticalCanuck said:


> Ya my two fists! Whatever happened to a good ole round of fisticuffs to settle a dispute!?


I'm 66 years old. My fisticuff days are long gone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Hemi45 said:


> Though I lean toward my slimmer S&W five shot Centennial for EDC, I have no qualms heading out with my '57 Colt Detective Special from time to time.


I have always wanted a Detective Special, 6 rounds in a 5 round-size package. I can never find one for sale.
A number of years ago I picked up a Colt Police Positive Special, which is the same gun but with a 4" barrel. Mine's a Third Generation (around 1972), so it has the short butt.


----------



## Chipper

I only carry newer guns and keep the collectables in the safe. If "ANYTHING" happens that cool old gun will be gone forever. I could care less if the cops get my M&P or J-frame. I can easily replace those.


----------



## bigwheel

Guess the closest I can come to vintage on pistols is my trusty little NAA Five shooter. It was birthed in 82..and is in the pocket of the gym shorts as we speak. Used to be it would jump out of the hand when fired. Sent it back in a year or two back and got the holster grip addition. Aint shot it since but got to be much better. Lets a person see the sights. Now my old lever winni was hatched in 79.


----------



## Hemi45

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have always wanted a Detective Special, 6 rounds in a 5 round-size package. I can never find one for sale.
> A number of years ago I picked up a Colt Police Positive Special, which is the same gun but with a 4" barrel. Mine's a Third Generation (around 1972), so it has the short butt.


There are plenty out there but they usually command a premium or are in fairly rough shape. I have a feeling they're going the way of the snakes in terms of collectibility and price. Not that they'll ever be that rare or cost that much but I see them fetching more and more on GB. I've been seeing comments on the Colt forum about the Posi's being where the real value is these days and now is the time to start buying those for the future. I love Colts and have some in three categories but right now I just can't justify buying any investment guns.


----------



## GasholeWillie

When I bought my Glock 19 in 1990 I think, I was torn between buying it and a stainless Colt Detective special. Glock was THE hot gun at the time and I chose HOT over classic. I wanted round capacity, not something pretty. I'm sorry I did not buy it now.


----------



## PaulS

I never thought of mt Ruger Security-Six as being vintage. It is still one of the newest and best revolver technologies around.

A colt 1911 would be a vintage gun to me. Still a good gun but definitely more of what I would call vintage than my Security-Six.


----------



## bigwheel

Good point. Cars are considered vintage or antique at twenty five years so guns should be fifty.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

A 1952 tokarev it's really thin compared to my 1911 
soviet army issue


----------



## diamondjim

PaulS said:


> I never thought of mt Ruger Security-Six as being vintage. It is still one of the newest and best revolver technologies around.
> 
> A colt 1911 would be a vintage gun to me. Still a good gun but definitely more of what I would call vintage than my Security-Six.


Nor do I believe my Security-Six to be over the hill. It has given me great service, and continues to be a favorite, although my EDC today is still a Ruger (sr9c).


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Hemi45 said:


> There are plenty out there but they usually command a premium or are in fairly rough shape. I have a feeling they're going the way of the snakes in terms of collectibility and price. Not that they'll ever be that rare or cost that much but I see them fetching more and more on GB. I've been seeing comments on the Colt forum about the Posi's being where the real value is these days and now is the time to start buying those for the future. I love Colts and have some in three categories but right now I just can't justify buying any investment guns.


My barnyard/homestead/jam into the overalls/ gun is a 1921 Police Positive Special in 32-20. Nickle plated, 4", original black hard plastic grips. I was able to score some pristine Remington 100 grain JSP's for $15 per 50 round box. I bought all he had - 7 boxes.
I'm a minor league Colt Guy, besides the two revolvers I have a 70 Series Government Model Mk IV, and an 80 Series Commander. Both 45 ACP, of course. And my late father's pistol, a 1918 Model 1903 32ACP.
Not to mention the Italian clones of the Colt Single Action Army (3).
If I had the funds, I would have a lot more Colts, that's for sure.
"God created man. Samuel Colt made them all equal."


----------



## redhawk

GTGallop said:


> Occasionally a 1903 Colt in 32ACP


Me too...but not too often!


----------



## SOCOM42

Glock17 gen-1, glock 23 gen-1, ww2 ithaca 1911, mod 60 no dash, mod 66 no dash, mod 629-1.
These are the older carry ones.


----------



## csi-tech

I thought we were going to see who was carrying a flintlock pistol or blunderbuss for concealed carry. Any gun that shoots a cartridge is a modern firearm. I prefer the feel of my trusty Elizabethan wheel lock. I pull it as would a highwayman and with a hardy "Stand and deliver!" I challenge all comers. I am a sight in my tunic and a dandy with the lassies.


----------



## Medic33

I was issued a colt cobra for executive security work- I thought to my self when the company handed it to me "Damn this thing belongs in a museum or something. it shot true though had a bit of some back blast when fired.


----------



## Prepared One

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm 66 years old. My fisticuff days are long gone.


I am right there with ya. My days of going 15 rounds with some knucklehead in a bar are long over.


----------



## Boss Dog

I have an old brake-top Iver Johnson 3rd model in 38 S&W (1909–1941) but that would deff be emergency only. 
Don't know the actual manuf date. 
Two of my Dan Wesson revolvers are 1979-80 but I don't carry them much.


----------



## SARGE7402

Got a pre-war Walther PP 22 that get's carried mostly on the weekends when I don't have to go into the big city. those days its a Walther PPK in 32


----------



## TacticalCanuck

On thinking for a minute about vintage firearms and newer ones, a shtf scenario or wrol, i think i would prefer a revolver or vintage technology as i see it as more reliable. Solid metal. Tried tested and true reliability. Dont get all bent out of shape you poly frame semi auto loving trigger happy people! I love me some m&p too. But if we had a sustained timeframe with no new parts no oils cleaning kits all that good stuff, id take a revolver. Guess i better buy a big boy revolver then as my single six, while better than nothing with 22 mag (22 mag is 319 foot pounds at the muzzle) id like a little more punch. Like a 44.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

TacticalCanuck said:


> On thinking for a minute about vintage firearms and newer ones, a shtf scenario or wrol, i think i would prefer a revolver or vintage technology as i see it as more reliable. Solid metal. Tried tested and true reliability. Dont get all bent out of shape you poly frame semi auto loving trigger happy people! I love me some m&p too. But if we had a sustained timeframe with no new parts no oils cleaning kits all that good stuff, id take a revolver. Guess i better buy a big boy revolver then as my single six, while better than nothing with 22 mag (22 mag is 319 foot pounds at the muzzle) id like a little more punch. Like a 44.


Tried and true. Built like a tank. Solidly reliable. 44 caliber punch. 
Why, you have just described the Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 magnum single action revolver.
If mine could cook, I'd marry it.


----------



## GasholeWillie

sideKahr said:


> Despite my user name, I will often drop a little Smith & Wesson Model 37 'no-dash' Airweight revolver into my pocket. It just disappears in there. This gun was made in 1961, as close as I can determine, and despite its age, I have 100% confidence that it will fire every time I pull the trigger. It always has. Five rounds of Buffalo Bore 158 grain lead semi wadcutter, backed up by six more in a speed strip, makes my rickety bones feel a little less vulnerable. And I just enjoy owning and using old, well-made things.
> 
> View attachment 10819


When I first bought my S&W .38, I bought some practice ammo and some low power hollow pt defensive rounds, to lessen the recoil snap. I ended up buying a box of 250 rounds of 158 gr lead semi wad cutters, also for practice. Since then, I have learned that that round is a very effective round for defensive purposes, when police carried .38 that was the round of choice.


----------



## paraquack

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm 66 years old. My fisticuff days are long gone.


Me too, I'd never be able to fight some guy, I'd have to shoot him.
1973 (about) Colt Detective Special, a gift from a good friend.


----------



## Boss Dog

TacticalCanuck said:


> On thinking for a minute about vintage firearms and newer ones, a shtf scenario or wrol, i think i would prefer a revolver or vintage technology as i see it as more reliable. Solid metal. Tried tested and true reliability. Dont get all bent out of shape you poly frame semi auto loving trigger happy people! I love me some m&p too. But if we had a sustained timeframe with no new parts no oils cleaning kits all that good stuff, id take a revolver. Guess i better buy a big boy revolver then as my single six, while better than nothing with 22 mag (22 mag is 319 foot pounds at the muzzle) id like a little more punch. Like a 44.


"The only plastic that should come near you guns is a credit card". GrantCunningham.com - Home He used to sell t-shirts with this on them. I don't see them anymore.


----------



## MI.oldguy

As not as vintage as some,on occasion when I might want to carry a hi-cap pistol,I carry my Star Firestar plus 13+1 9mm.one of the original wondernines.it was 1996 when I bought it so only got one 13 round mag at the time so,I ordered some 10 rounders from the lgs in my area.now it sports two modified Taurus 92 15 round mags.


----------



## azrancher

sideKahr said:


> I believe they stopped making those before WW2. Nice piece.


May have stopped making them but it was one of Dad's war trophy's.

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I keep a 1975 Ruger Speed 6 (stainless) as my "office gun" at work.


I would re-load that if I were you...

*Rancher*


----------



## MisterMills357

"Ya my two fists! Whatever happened to a good ole round of fisticuffs to settle a dispute!?"
Tactical Canuck,
It was murdered, by a gang of 6 thugs, in Anytown USA.:miserable: :beaten:


----------



## MisterMills357

*I Have A Colt.*

I have a .45 that I keep at home, and it is 40 years old. I bought it new in 1980 in Louisville, I have carried it for self-defense, but these days it stays at home.
This is the one that goes to the grave with me, I have held on to it, come Hell or high water.

This is the way that I carried it too, cocked and locked, for the most part. And I did it right here in Huntington, WV. I made a lot of people mad, and I don't care.
(I know that everybody knows how a .45 looks, but I uploaded some shots anyway.)
View attachment 11190


----------



## csi-tech

Here's my Great Grandpappy's 4th model top break Smith&Wesson black powder cartridge .32. He was a Police Officer (like me) out west in the late 1800's. Like my other antique weapons it is behind glass, where it belongs.


----------



## PaulS

CSI, I was going to accuse you of sneaking into my dungeon but I don't have the revolver or the tin star...


----------



## Mad Trapper

M1911a


----------



## Mad Trapper

MisterMills357 said:


> I have a .45 that I keep at home, and it is 40 years old. I bought it new in 1980 in Louisville, I have carried it for self-defense, but these days it stays at home.
> This is the one that goes to the grave with me, I have held on to it, come Hell or high water.
> 
> This is the way that I carried it too, cocked and locked, for the most part. And I did it right here in Huntington, WV. I made a lot of people mad, and I don't care.
> (I know that everybody knows how a .45 looks, but I uploaded some shots anyway.)
> View attachment 11190


Mine is a Springfield, but just as J Browning envisioned it.


----------



## topgun

No offense, but I wouldn't jump in the back seat and trust my life with Grampa or Gramma behind the wheel of my race car, nor would I trust my life to depending on one of Grampa's old war souvenir firearms. 

There could be exceptions to the above, but I don't do drugs nor alcohol (anymore).


----------



## stillacitizen2

1851 Colt in .44; Belly-Gun with a 3" barrel, slicked over, smoothed up, completely reliable. Goes bang every time. Yes, still cap and ball. How's that for vintage self protection I actually carry?


----------



## Gunner's Mate

No such thing as overkill


----------



## Mad Trapper

topgun said:


> No offense, but I wouldn't jump in the back seat and trust my life with Grampa or Gramma behind the wheel of my race car, nor would I trust my life to depending on one of Grampa's old war souvenir firearms.
> 
> There could be exceptions to the above, but I don't do drugs nor alcohol (anymore).


You obviously know very little about firearms. Some of the best were made before you were born. Educate yourself before spouting off, Junior.

P.S. glad to hear about the drugs and booze, congrats. They don't mix at all with firearms

P.P.S Look at the John Browning guns still produced, Your Grandpa would be proud.


----------



## Ripon

'67 Python 
'70 1911 s70
'69 walther ppks

Three of the five on my permit


----------



## csi-tech

csi-tech said:


> Here's my Great Grandpappy's 4th model top break Smith&Wesson black powder cartridge .32. He was a Police Officer (like me) out west in the late 1800's. Like my other antique weapons it is behind glass, where it belongs.


The come-along is a great device and hurts like hell. Whatever happened to these?!


----------



## AquaHull

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I keep a 1975 Ruger Speed 6 (stainless) as my "office gun" at work.


Gen I Security Six for wood(s) work


----------



## jeff70

Taurus .357mag, kicks like a government mule and loud as hell


----------



## jeff70

topgun said:


> No offense, but I wouldn't jump in the back seat and trust my life with Grampa or Gramma behind the wheel of my race car, nor would I trust my life to depending on one of Grampa's old war souvenir firearms.
> 
> There could be exceptions to the above, but I don't do drugs nor alcohol (anymore).


These old pieces have lasted and are still used because they work!!! I would much rather go into battle with a "old" proven piece than todays popular glock


----------



## Mad Trapper

jeff70 said:


> These old pieces have lasted and are still used because they work!!! I would much rather go into battle with a "old" proven piece than todays popular glock


Yes, I would take my browning takedown 22, M1911A, ithaca 37, M1A , and M70 in 06. That list would complete any task I will encounter except an air rifle. Three of those are John Browning designs. The M70 is based on the Mauser. All over 100 years old except the Garand.


----------

